# A very 'spaniel looking' cockapoo



## scholt (Jun 20, 2013)

Pip is 5 months now 
We're surprised how spaniel looking he is - can't see any poodle at all. What do you think?
We met Mum (Liver and white show cocker) but not Dad (miniature apricot poodle) and I'm starting to wonder.....
His coat is very smooth with a slight wave and getting progressively more golden in colour.
He's perfect and I wouldn't change him for the world!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

there are always the potential in any mix breed for the pup to favor one of the parents characteristics over the other....he is still young and could still change some


----------



## scholt (Jun 20, 2013)

Thanks LA, yes absolutely - no doubt.
Just I look at all the curly haired lovliness on here.....
And we get asked if he's a Golden Retriever A LOT haha


----------



## loopyloo (Aug 18, 2012)

Hi there and welcome to ILMC. Your puppy is so pretty and there are a few straight-haired cockapoos about. I also subscribe to the Cockapoo club of GB forum and we recently had a meet in Warwick. This was attended by a couple from Coventry (among others) with a cockapoo called Tucker which looked very much like Pip, similar colouring, build and coat type. 
You don't say where your pup came from but might there be a possibility that they're related? I seem to remember that Tucker was about a year old.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

I think his coat will change more yet, you might be surprised with how he turns out. Watch this space .............


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

He looks adorable!


----------



## Fiver (Nov 26, 2011)

He's gorgeous and I think he will end up with a lovely coat.
My boy Milo is the opposite, he has the poodle coat, such a curly wurly and a nightmare to comb. I often think there's an extra splash of poodle in there somewhere 
But I wouldn't swap him for the world, I adore him

Val


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I think you will find his coat will change quite a bit in the months to come - have you seen tho other thread on smoother coated cockapoo's?


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Gorgeous pup and VERY like Nadine's (Skyesdog) Lola.

I remember Nadine saying she too used to always get skied if Lola was a Golden Retriever 

Lola is a very wavy girl now...well before she went to the groomers anyway  

xxx


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

He does look like Lola, same colouring too. 

Lola was forever being asked if she was a golden retriever pup when she was little, even once by someone who used to breed retrievers!!

Now she is bald 😳 as Mairi says but when she has hair it is wavy/curly and gorgeous! Not so curly that brushing is a nightmare but not so straight that she looks like a mini retriever!

Here are some pics....

At about 5 months with her brother 








At her shaggiest:








Just before her latest haircut:
ATTACH]15482[/ATTACH]








With her brother just after they both had a haircut - age 16 months:


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

And one of her as a pup, just because!!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

He's lovely, as is Lola. They do look very similar. It's going to be fun watching him grow and change!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Love Lola! What a gorgeous girl. Have you a pic of her with her latest hair do? She can't be as bad as my Lola!


----------



## scholt (Jun 20, 2013)

loopyloo said:


> Hi there and welcome to ILMC. Your puppy is so pretty and there are a few straight-haired cockapoos about. I also subscribe to the Cockapoo club of GB forum and we recently had a meet in Warwick. This was attended by a couple from Coventry (among others) with a cockapoo called Tucker which looked very much like Pip, similar colouring, build and coat type.
> You don't say where your pup came from but might there be a possibility that they're related? I seem to remember that Tucker was about a year old.


Thanks everyone for the replies!
Sorry I'm late coming back to this - been away for a couple of days.
Loopyloo - Pip came from Micheal in Dagenham. Would be very interested if Tucker did too!

And Lola is just soooo beautiful - so his her brother. Thank you for sharing their pictures. The puppy photo - ahhhh!
Will keep you posted!


----------

